# Do golden make good hunt dogs?



## Jige

Okay I just joined a gun dog forum and someone refered tot he golden as a swamp collie. I think this is insulting. Like I stated before I am so new to this type of breed I am wet behind the ears.lol. 

What I am looking for is a beauitful dog with a great temperment for people and other animals and one that I can train in a multitude of different venues. I dont want to be resticted in what my dogs does. I live in a n area that I have to drive for miles to par take in any events so I want to beable to do anythig and everything.

Do Goldens make a good canidate for hunt?


----------



## Megora

They should be, but not all goldens are bred to succeed in hunt trials in addition to all other areas (*including conformation*). I learned this from another thread where somebody actually explained what all is required of a dog in hunt trials at the higher levels. !

Here's another thread too -

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-hunt-field/88855-all-grs-suitable-hunting.html

This is the thread that opened my eyes about how much more complicated field training is than just sending the dog out... 

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...scussion/75860-field-vs-conformation-dog.html


----------



## mylissyk

Most definitely! Swampcollie is just a term that hunters use for Goldens, it is a little bit of a dig because they are "pretty", but has been used for years when referring to hunting Goldens.

Swampcollie is actually the member name of one of our board members here, and he hunts, competes in hunting trials, and breeds Goldens with the drive for sporting.


----------



## Jige

Thank you for that info. I will have to look in to this person and pick their brains abit.


----------



## Swampcollie

Naaaaaa, they don't hunt at all...........







































Minnesota has lots of golden opportunities to have fun with your dog. There is Grouse Hunting, Pheasant Hunting, Duck Hunting and Goose Hunting. In the off season there are Hunting Tests (AKC, HRC and NAHRA) and Field Trials.


----------



## Jige

Those are some great pictures. I can see that they are not that great at hunting at all...hahaha.


----------



## Adk4ster

Some of my best memories are duck and goose hunting with a female golden named Emily. When hunting she was incredibly focused and a joy to watch. Then we'd go home and she be sacked out on the couch....she was an amazing dog!


----------



## DNL2448

Mine don't hunt either...


----------



## ActionJackson

HAH that shot of your dog as a pup carrying that turkey is too funny! You can see that tail wagging a mile a minute!


----------



## Tahnee GR

They absolutely can-my ex used to always have a dog from one of my breedings as a hunting companion. He did upland hunting, and hunted hard. 

As mentioned, not all Goldens have the desire to be a good hunting companion and if you want to compete at the higher levels, it is best to look for a breeding with that intent in mind.


----------



## Jige

Thank you for your input.


----------



## Swampcollie

Oh Yeah, They HATE mud











And they hate cold and snow












And they think they can fly.....


----------



## mylissyk

I'm lovin' these pictures!


----------



## IowaGold

Yep, I don't know why anyone would want one of those swamp collies! They are obviously not athletic, hate water, and couldn'y pick up a bird if doused it in hot dog juice.


----------



## Megora

mylissyk said:


> I'm lovin' these pictures!


Me too<:

I need to show to my mom when I get home... she loves my blonde boy, but truly her heart belongs to the reddish goldens.


----------



## K9-Design

What this doesn't look like a swampcollie to you? 










And they are too pretty to get wet....










PM me if you'd like a referral to a great performance litter


----------



## sterregold

We don't mind the nickname--we wear it and "fluffy" and "Rug" and all of the other nicknames with pride--especially when our dogs bring home the birds or smack the test!

This one just hates pheasants and getting dirty. NOT! (And he is a "showdog"--but a showdog who my friend with an FC labrador likes to shoot over with pheasants, while his dog is the blocker!)









Even when they are babies and the bird is almost as big as they are...









Or looking for ducks (my first double curl drake)









Or monster pheasants


















And they don't do too badly in tests either






















































I'll take my swamp collies any day!!!


----------



## Titan1

Love the pictures everyone!


----------



## HiTideGoldens

All these pictures are fantastic!


----------



## Megora

^ *hearts* this picture.


----------



## Maxs Mom

And we wear our bandanas with pride!!! LOL

I am LOVING these pictures. Someday I will have pics of Gabby to share. 

Get a golden, go hunting and ignore the naysayers. I have labs too, I think my golden pup will be better than my husband's lab pup. Not that she is not good. There is one person on a retriever board I am on that "crossed to the dark side" and got a golden. He named it "Not A Lab" after the kennel name. I thought it was really cute.


----------



## Florabora22

It's really fantastic to see these pictures of dogs doing what they were bred to do. Your dogs are living life to the fullest!


----------



## ActionJackson

and here I was all these years thinking dogs were meant to wear sweaters, wool slippers, and be carried around in backpacks :doh:

I was way off :no:


----------



## tanianault

I think this might be one of my favourite threads on this forum! Love all those photos... and the thinly veiled snarkiness 

- Tania


----------



## sterregold

Megora said:


> ^ *hearts* this picture.


Thanks!! It is one of my favourite of Win as well. Full suspension!


----------



## Jige

Awsome photos everyone. Everyday I come on here I get closer to thinking that this is the breed I will go with. 

Ohh yes the sarcasism is helping me decided it is how I live my life.


----------



## ActionJackson

I have never owned a Lab, but Goldens were originally bred for hunting just like Labs were. So I can't think of a reason why they wouldn't hold up just as well in the field....just as long as you get a golden from a "hunting" breeder. And as far as temperment, loyalty, obedience, the goldens and the labs are right there.

I really can't think of any reason that would make a lab or a golden a better choice than the other.....anyone have any ideas?

I don't think you will be disappointed with either breed


----------



## Jige

I am not a lab person. I have been around alot of labs my sister has always had a lab. I did have one too. I had Maggie Bea she was a rescue they were going to shoot her because they said she was old she was 8yrs old. She past away 2yrs ago at the age of 19. She was a lovely dog but never retrieved a thing in her life.


----------



## ActionJackson

oh woops, sorry, I thought you were narrowing it down between lab and golden :doh:

what other breeds are you considering?

Not being a hunter myself, but knowing plenty of folks that hunt with goldens, i've been told they can handle and do it all (provided they come from hunting lines of course). And for temperament, being a family dog, they are top notch. Always amazed me how goldens can be such focused and hard working hunters, then come home and snuggle up with your 3 year old child on the couch :dblthumb2

now i'm not on the golden retriever payroll or anything haha, but I think you would be very satisfied if you go that route


----------



## DNL2448

General V said:


> I am not a lab person. I have been around alot of labs my sister has always had a lab. I did have one too. I had Maggie Bea she was a rescue they were going to shoot her because they said she was old she was 8yrs old. She past away 2yrs ago at the age of 19. She was a lovely dog but never retrieved a thing in her life.


That's kinda the same with me. Growing up, we were only "allowed" to have black Labs. So as an adult, I wanted a retriever-for _duck hunting_ with my boyfriend (had breed ring German Shepherds), and it was NOT going to be a Lab. My choice was between a Flat Coat and a Golden. Chose a Golden and have never regretted it, though I do like the FC's and recently the Nova Scotia Duck Tolling Retriever.


----------



## Jige

I have looked into the Boykin Spaniel, The Bracco ( not for me) and the German Wired Haired Pointer. Both the boykin the pointer look like nice dogs but I have not seen one up close and personal. 

I am in love with APBT ( american pit bull terriers) but they are not a good dog for multi dog households.I have one already and she is super. Plus they are not alloowed to compete in hunt trails which s somethign i would like to do. 

I do love the golden I always have. I was wanted a golden one time he was in an abusive home. When the human society intervened they ( the owners) killed him.


----------



## Florabora22

General V said:


> I have looked into the Boykin Spaniel, The Bracco ( not for me) and the German Wired Haired Pointer. Both the boykin the pointer look like nice dogs but I have not seen one up close and personal.
> 
> I am in love with APBT ( american pit bull terriers) but they are not a good dog for multi dog households.I have one already and she is super. Plus they are not alloowed to compete in hunt trails which s somethign i would like to do.
> 
> I do love the golden I always have. I was wanted a golden one time he was in an abusive home. When the human society intervened they ( the owners) killed him.


I've seen a German Wire Haired Pointer once and BOY was he a beauty! And the energy in that dog was incredible - every bird he saw he took off after it. He was great to watch.

That's an awful story about the golden. I'm sorry that happened. :/


----------



## Jige

Yes me too. I loved that dog and Iwanted him so bad. I use to ride my bike out to see him and take him some good food. the owners left him tied up to a tree in the back when they moved to town. they use to bring him out old chili and junk to eat. I wish I would have just stolen him.


----------



## Maxs Mom

ActionJackson said:


> I really can't think of any reason that would make a lab or a golden a better choice than the other.....anyone have any ideas?


The only benefit of a lab over a golden (not better dogs) but easier to get the burrs out. Labs rarely get them. 



> I wish I would have just stolen him.


Me too...  That is a sad story.


----------



## DNL2448

Maxs Mom said:


> The only benefit of a lab over a golden (not better dogs) but easier to get the burrs out. Labs rarely get them.


I never have too much trouble combing them out. Don't know if the field lines have different coats for just that reason.


----------



## sterregold

The closer shorter coats are much easier to get the burrs out of--my Breeze's certainly is the easist care of mine--but I do not know that it is just a field line thing, as she is only partially field bred. Her baby daughter who is sired by a field dog gives every sign of having more coat than her mother, the wee girly's aunt, my friend's spayed Topbrass girl (of entirely field breeding) has more coat than any of my dogs!

General V, depending on what activities you want to do with your dog you have lots of options with Goldens. If you want to do field trials (competitive and run against the other retriever breeds, and dominated by black labs) --the extreme sport of the retriever games--you will need to get a dog from a field trial pedigree in order to be competitive. These dogs also make good hunt test and hunting dogs, as well as obedience and agility dogs as they are high energy, high drive, and very intelligent. A good versatile pedigree will give you plenty of dog to hunt with, do hunt tests with (you compete against a standard in a series of increasingly difficult levels), obedience, agility, and with the right breeding, conformation as well. You will need to look at pedigrees carefully though to ensure the work is present and you should see a depth of hunt test titles to indicate working ability, as well as conformation titles if you are interested in pursuing that as well.
Study pedigrees carefully and if you find a breeding that interests you post the pedigree and there are lots of folks here who will be able to give you feedback on what the pedigree indicates about performance in the various venues! 
We always want to hook more people on the games--I started off with a station wagon and show dog I wanted to get a versatility on, and now hunt work is my primary activity and I'm driving around in a 4WD truck, toting shotguns, and judging hunt tests for CKC and AKC! It is a blast watching these dogs do what they are meant to do!


----------



## Jige

Thank you so much for your reply Sterregold. I will need help with pedigree as I have no idea what I am looking for. I have always had rescue dog so pedigrees are greek to me. That is why I am here to learn it all before I get a pup. I want a dog that I can it all with.


----------



## marsh mop

Did you say Boykin? I will not comment, ask Anney[K-9 Design].


----------



## K9-Design

marsh mop said:


> Did you say Boykin? I will not comment, ask Anney[K-9 Design].


Jim LOVES boykins!!!!! You should see his synchronized swimming routine, new titling event at UKC....awesome!!!!!!


----------



## marsh mop

47# of dog, 12# of goose....bring it!

http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh118/actioncraf/4975.jpg
http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh118/actioncraf/PAP_0635.jpg
http://i254.photobucket.com/albums/hh118/actioncraf/4973-1.jpg

Pintails and Mallards for 6 hunters! No problem!!


----------

